# FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?



## Administrator (14. Oktober 2005)

*FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## crackajack (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*

Hab zuletzt International Superstar Soccer 64 gespielt.
(NHL95, Madden95, NBA Jam TE  )
Alles danach ist nur marginal besser geworden, deswegen spiele ich eig. nur mehr die demos kurz an.


----------



## DoktorX (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*

Das einizge Sportspiel das ich habe und wenig spiele ist FIFA Football 2004 - und das nur im Solo. Auf Anfänger. Mehr schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Andy_2000 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*

Erst spiele ich solo und dann äußerst selten im Multiplayer.

edit: Spiele aber generell wenig Sportspiele.


----------



## DerboesePiranha (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*

Das letzte Sportspiel, was ich gespielt hab war Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3...


Achnee, Trackmania aber das ist ja eigentlich kein richtiges Sportspiel...


----------



## Solon25 (16. Oktober 2005)

*spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*

Gehöre wohl zu denen die Randnischenspiele spielen. Sonst könnte die Überschrift auch mal zur _Abwechslung:_



> Tennis, Snowboard, Skateboard, spielen sie... blafasel...



heissen


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2005)

*AW: FIFA, NHL, Pro Evolution Soccer, NBA - spielen Sie Sportspiele häufiger solo gegen den PC oder im Mehrspielermodus?*



			
				DerboesePiranha am 14.10.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte Sportspiel, was ich gespielt hab war Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3...


Kann ich toppen: das letzte Sportspiel, was ich gespielt habe, war Winter Games.

Damals auf dem Schneider CPC, ca. 1987 ... 

... auf einmal fühl ich mich unheimlich alt ...


----------

